# What lines could be in them?



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am just curious to what others think Molly & Tanner's lines may be? Or rather what lines they can be from? I am thinking Molly is from working lines, and Tanner may also be of working lines and possibly showlines.

When we got Molly, her parents owners gave us her health records or papers, or whatever the correct term is. Do you think if I called them and asked they would tell me or send me her parents lines/pedigrees?Her parent's registered names?

Here are pictures of Molly & Tanner, someone PMed me recently saying Molly looked a lot like their dog.
Molly:































































Tanner:

















































































So tell me what lines you think they might be from.I am going to look for the health papers we got for Molly(hopefully the numbers of the parents owners are on there.)

Any suggestions on how to figure their lines out would help too!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

That's really hard to say. Molly looks like she could be from American lines while Tanner could be German. They could also be mixed lines. Either way they're cute.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I agree- Molly looks more american to me, and Tanner looks more German, but I have doubts as to whether either are pure GSD.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Molly is pure. Tanner was listed as a GSD mix at the shelter.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Molly looks like split between German working and German show, she has no angulation. Tanner looks like a heavey GSD side mix with little something, he is handsome!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks you.lol. He is a looker.lol
People have asked what breeder he came from(not on here) but in general.lol

I like Molly's back, I am not a big angular person.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

angulation occurs in the hind legs, not in the back. 

Molly appears to be american lines to me, and I also think Tanner probably has another breed in him.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I believe a lot of the angulation disappears rather quickly if the dogs are not being selectively bred for it. If you have her papers, try searching some of the dogs on the pedigree database. What type of breeder was she originally from?

Tanner kind of reminds me of a giant Schipperke, hehe.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Liesje said:


> I believe a lot of the angulation disappears rather quickly if the dogs are not being selectively bred for it. If you have her papers, try searching some of the dogs on the pedigree database. What type of breeder was she originally from?
> 
> Tanner kind of reminds me of a giant Schipperke, hehe.


She isn't from a breeder. My sister's friend's neighbor had 2 GSDs that weren't fixed, and had puppies. We got this brochure looking paper with I guess saying she was dewormed and other puppy things.

Molly was $25.lol


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Here is Tanner's twin!lol










Skipper, a Schipperke.lol


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

> Molly looks like split between German working and German show, she has no angulation.


I've seen more "pet" American lines have no angulation then the german lines.


----------



## GSDGenes (Mar 9, 2006)

Both look purebred to me. Molly looks definitely like she has more German working lines in her than anything else, although you occasionally see this kind of tall long legged type in both the German show and in the German working lines. The kind of tail she has, isn't as uncommon as one might think, there are more show dogs who were born with tails similar to hers but who happened to "mysteriously" end up with a straighter tail carried low. Sometimes in shows you will even see GSDs whose tails hang down and even bounce limply off the dogs hocks as the dog gaits, the result of excessive manipulation that isn't officially supposed to have ever been done in the first place!

Tanner looks like a number of blacks I've seen from the combination of some of the older American bloodlines with German working lines or with DDR lines added as well. Those I've seen have been very similar to him, substantial, with a good quantity of coat and moderate level-backed balanced structure, not overdone in any way. Such a dog actually is closer to the standard and more similar to the dogs seen before the German working, German show, and American show GSD styles divided into 3 distinctively different directions.

German Shepherds of any color other than the familiar normal short coated saddle black and tan are rarely accurately described as purebred, simply because of unfamiliarity with agouti/sable, bicolors and solid blacks. 
Dogs who are short coated saddle black and tan dogs with no other obvious GSD characteristics are often labeled in shelters as German Shepherds even though the only other similarity besides saddle black and tan coat, may be prick ears!
Most people are simply unfamiliar with the appearance of the breed beyond what they've seen as breed representatives in movies. And I've even had people ask me if my saddle black and tan show dog has been out hiking, etc with me, if he was a coyote mix, it really stunned me that anyone could think a high quality GSD of good structure and with the familiar saddle black and tan color & pattern, might be a coyote mix. (An undersized sable female, I could understand people mistaking for a coyote but a big saddle black and tan male? NO WAY!)


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

GSDGenes said:


> Both look purebred to me. Molly looks definitely like she has more German working lines in her than anything else, although you occasionally see this kind of tall long legged type in both the German show and in the German working lines. The kind of tail she has, isn't as uncommon as one might think, there are more show dogs who were born with tails similar to hers but who happened to "mysteriously" end up with a straighter tail carried low. Sometimes in shows you will even see GSDs whose tails hang down and even bounce limply off the dogs hocks as the dog gaits, the result of excessive manipulation that isn't officially supposed to have ever been done in the first place!
> 
> Tanner looks like a number of blacks I've seen from the combination of some of the older American bloodlines with German working lines or with DDR lines added as well. Those I've seen have been very similar to him, substantial, with a good quantity of coat and moderate level-backed balanced structure, not overdone in any way. Such a dog actually is closer to the standard and more similar to the dogs seen before the German working, German show, and American show GSD styles divided into 3 distinctively different directions.
> 
> ...


So you're saying Tanner looks closest to the original GSD and its rare? and DDR lines!lol I never thought of that.

Sorry I am new to digging into the lines/genes thing. So I have rare versions of German Shepherds?lol


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

GSDGenes said:


> Tanner looks like a number of blacks I've seen from the combination of some of the older American bloodlines with German working lines or with DDR lines added as well. Those I've seen have been very similar to him, substantial, with a good quantity of coat and moderate level-backed balanced structure, not overdone in any way. Such a dog actually is closer to the standard and more similar to the dogs seen before the German working, German show, and American show GSD styles divided into 3 distinctively different directions.


Tanner does look purebred until you see a full body profile picture, where his tail carriage (a fairly tight curl, if I remember correctly) says that there is something else in there along with the GSD). I see Akita in his hind end.

Jessiewessie, you posted some great full body shots of Tanner recently on another thread.
Sheilah


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

sit said:


> Tanner does look purebred until you see a full body profile picture, where his tail carriage (a fairly tight curl, if I remember correctly) says that there is something else in there along with the GSD). I see Akita in his hind end.


I see Akita throughout, even very clearly in the front on face shots. I think he is definitely mixed, and my guess would be with Akita although it's always a guess at best when one is unsure of heritage.

IMHO I wouldn't say either of them appear to be working lines, I'd say Molly is typical American lines, not show lines, and Tanner is a mix of who knows what kind of GSD mixed with Akita.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

mjbgsd said:


> I've seen more "pet" American lines have no angulation then the german lines.


 agreed


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

This thread?

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ng-acrobat-tanner-just-chillin-pic-heavy.html

His tail is sometimes not that curled as an Akita.

Either way Tanner looks like a bear.lol so maybe he is mixed with bear.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

No, I believe the thread I was thinking of was called "Tanner's Mystery Mix", or something close to that.
Sheilah


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Either way Tanner looks like bear.lol so maybe he is mixed with bear.


Hey now, if you're gonna accuse Bear of being the daddy, we'll see ya on Maury! Haha!
Tanner does look mixed with something, not sure what, but Molly does look pb to me!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Bama4us said:


> Hey now, if you're gonna accuse Bear of being the daddy, we'll see ya on Maury! Haha!
> Tanner does look mixed with something, not sure what, but Molly does look pb to me!


:rofl:

Even he is part bear, part Akita, park wolf,part wookie, he has DDR, show, working, german, america I will always love my furbabies!:wub:


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

this thread? 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/134525-tanners-mystery-mix-lol.html


----------

